# B P Tug Nirumand



## graham (Apr 15, 2005)

Please can anyone out there oblige me with a photo of the B P Tug Nirumand
thanks graham


----------



## shauno (Aug 29, 2005)

i'll ask around some of the guys i work with have a vast collection of photos..


----------



## graham (Apr 15, 2005)

thanks shauno i was in her for 12 months at swansea in 1952 graham


----------



## riggers24 (Dec 9, 2007)

Graham,

Here is a photo I have. I hope it is useful.


----------



## graham (Apr 15, 2005)

thanks for the photo i dont think its me on deck i replyed to your message as i said i was in her from jan 1952 till dec 1952 in swansea queens dock can remember some of the crew if i can help get in touch regards graham


----------

